# top 5 (High Fidelity inspired) speaker demo songs



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

We've all gone through the speaker demo phase...hitting every stereo store within a reasonable driving distance to hear what is out there...and carry a CD that you've burned with songs to test bass, high end (cymbals for example), sound stage, etc. Some we know just from our own collection and some we were introduced to by the speaker dealers themselves. What are your top 5?

I'll throw these out there...

Stanley Clarke - East River Drive - Justice's Groove (huge bass)
Pat Metheny - Letter From Home - Have you Heard (has everything...but make sure the bass level fits)
Dire Straits - On Every Street - Fade to Black (covers a lot of bases...at least 2 speaker dealers I've been to have this in their shop to listen to ).
Talking Heads - Sand in the Vaseline (disc 2) - Sax and Violins (again, covers many bases, soundwise)
U2 - Best of 1990 - 2000 - Until the end of the World 

I could add more...like Tears for Fears...pretty much all of "The Seeds of Love". (Lot's of air and depth).

And side note...if you are into "electronic" music, I've found pretty much anything by "Depeche Mode" or "Orbital" will make your speakers sing.

I was "born into" the 60's/70's. but there is a lot of good stuff outside of those decades...don't limit yourself to what you grew up with!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

1. Anything off Jellyfish's "Spilt Milk" album.
2. "Dorina" by Dada - fantastic imaging, guitar and percussion.
3. "That's Not Love" by Keb' Mo - great kick drum & bass guitar with beautiful slide acoustic.
4. "Aja" by Steely Dan - cliche, yes, but there's a reason.
5. "One World" by Freddy Jones Band - fantastic dynamics, an openness you find often in acoustic performances, but not so much in full-band pop/rock performance.

And if I can squeak in one more, the drum solo in "Never Gonna See Me Again" by Sonia Dada from Lay Down & Love It Live is amazing, and it's on a 4-piece drum kit to boot. That's another full album, though, of great sound, great performances.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Great topic. I'm sure we'll see a huge variety of tastes here. Back when I was auditioning (before I knew enough to bring my own music), everywhere I went they seemed to play the live version of The Eagles' Hotel California. I think I got a little tired of it but it's definitely a great song and an excellent demo. 

It's hard to pick a top five for me. I'll throw out a few past and current favorites. In no particular order:

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
No explanation needed

Foo Fighters - Home
Vocals, warmth, piano

Genesis - Fading Lights
Dynamics, bass, drums

Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back
Dynamics, imaging, acoustic guitar, male and female vocals 

Peter Richard Conte - Wotan's Farewell & Magic Fire Music
Pipe Organ, bass, dynamics, soundstage

Bonus
Snarky Puppy - Sleeper
Dynamics, warmth, drums


----------



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

Thrillcat/Peter...I'm already seeing familiar music from your posts that I'd agree on. I'm also seeing that I'm gonna have to pony up a few bucks to get the stuff I'm not familiar with, which is just fine. I can't stand to listen to mainstream radio so am not getting introduced to anything new so much anymore, so this will help with that as well. Thanks guys...and to any other upcoming replies.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Stanley Clarke, now there's a name I haven't heard in quite some time. Might have the longest fingers of any human on the planet. He could reach 5 frets without moving his hand!


----------



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

theJman said:


> Stanley Clarke, now there's a name I haven't heard in quite some time. Might have the longest fingers of any human on the planet. He could reach 5 frets without moving his hand!


Speaking of hands...and a person that has worked with bassist Stanley Clarke as well as being known in his own right, drummer Billy Cobham comes to mind. I met him after a show in a small club back in the mid 90's. I went to shake his hand and...whoa...biggest hands I have ever seen on anyone in my life. And of course strong too as you can imagine. Both a couple of great musicians.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> Great topic. I'm sure we'll see a huge variety of tastes here. Back when I was auditioning (before I knew enough to bring my own music), everywhere I went they seemed to play the live version of The Eagles' Hotel California. I think I got a little tired of it but it's definitely a great song and an excellent demo.
> 
> It's hard to pick a top five for me. I'll throw out a few past and current favorites. In no particular order


Agree on many counts: great topics, difficult choices, tastes. I'm amazed someone else would use the live version of The Eagle's Hotel California. It's not a particularly dynamic recording; but then again, what live recording is (heh, heh, what a good idea for a new thread! :devil: ). It does, however, showcase SS&I; especially during the acoustic intro and beginning crowd noise. Cabale speakers properly set up will portray one whistle and two female shouts from various distances and heights in the stands.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

So many choices, so few finalists. 

1. George Benson & Al Jarreau - Breezin'
Startle-factor; Dynamics; Female Vocals

2. Alanis Morissette - Uninvited
Beginning: subtlety, piano, strings, vast soundscape; Ending: stay uncongested

3. Sarah McLachlan - Angel
Venue ambience; dynamics; female vocal; piano

4. B Tribe - Adagio in G-Minor
Deep bass; bass articulation; vast soundstage; venue ambience

5. The Crystal Method - High Roller
Deep bass; bass articulation


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So many to choose from I can't possibly make just a list of 5 but here are a few:
Lee Ritenour, Maybe tomorrow
Flim & the B , Funhouse
David Foster, Winter games
Phil Keaggy, Tennessee morning
Kirk Franklin, September


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> 2. Alanis Morissette - Uninvited Beginning: subtlety, piano, strings, vast soundscape; Ending: stay uncongested


Funny you should mention this track. It wouldn't have come to my mind as a top choice for speaker audition, although it's one of my favorite Alanis songs. A few years back a buddy and I stumbled upon a very high end audio dealer with a showroom near downtown Houston. We couldn't leave without a demo of the B&W 800d powered by tens of thousands of dollars worth of McIntosh gear. The sales rep chose this song for the demo and I gained a new respect for the recording. And, well yeah, the McIntosh B&W combo sounded heavenly.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I've never been anywhere near Houston! :innocent:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yaz- Only You off the album "Upstairs at Erics"
Toni Childs- Hush off the album "Union"
Mindi Abair - It Just Happens That Way off of the album "It Just Happens That Way"
Shaggy- Strength of a Woman of off the album "Lucky Day"
Ray Lynch - Celestial Soda Pop off of the album "Deep Breakfast"


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> I've never been anywhere near Houston! :innocent:


I live here and I try to avoid it. Too many people. Too many cars. Good economy at the moment though. We do get the benefit of having tons of artists doing shows at the many venues here. It helps that we're close to Austin too. Lots of art/music influence coming from there. And the abundance of wealth means lots of good A/V dealers around but also a good used market for high end stuff.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Peter Loeser said:


> ...It helps that we're close to Austin too. Lots of art/music influence coming from there.


Ever hear of a TV series called _Austin City Limits_ and of a concert series called _Live From Austin Texas_? Very good music with top artists, sound quality, and video production. I first learned of Albert Collins and Stevie Ray Vaughan through those programs. 

Sorry for the diversion. Do we get to pick a different 5 every day?


----------



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> Funny you should mention this track. It wouldn't have come to my mind as a top choice for speaker audition, although it's one of my favorite Alanis songs. A few years back a buddy and I stumbled upon a very high end audio dealer with a showroom near downtown Houston. We couldn't leave without a demo of the B&W 800d powered by tens of thousands of dollars worth of McIntosh gear. The sales rep chose this song for the demo and I gained a new respect for the recording. And, well yeah, the McIntosh B&W combo sounded heavenly.


Funny you should mention B&W's. In the late 90's I'd stopped at a local retailer to hear a Marantz CD player that a buddy had recommended. I don't remember the front end electronics, but the speakers were B&W 801's. So I'm listening to my demo CD and some guy comes into the listening room and after a bit asks me what I think of the B&W's. Huh? I dunno...I'm listening to the CD player, not the speakers. He didn't really know how to reply to that.

Loving the top 5 suggestions that have come in and will be adding the ones I don't already have (many of them) to my collection to give a listen. I was hoping for more participation in this thread, but am glad to get the feedback that I have. Good mix of genres/decades.


----------



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Do we get to pick a different 5 every day?


Go for it! I need all the new...or old I haven't heard...that I can't get!


----------



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

Peter Loeser said:


> I live here and I try to avoid it. Too many people. Too many cars.


Man...this is how I feel about the DC area. I can't wait to be able to retire and get far away from here. I grew up in rural NY 20 miles from the Canadian border and while I'm "rural" as the DC 'burbs go, I still have to deal with a 45 minute to an hour commute and that's without stopping to get gas or something at the grocery store (but well worth it to stop at the liquor store!). Total nightmare. At least I have a local dealer that does Maggies and some other cool stuff.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Ever hear of a TV series called _Austin City Limits_ and of a concert series called _Live From Austin Texas_? Very good music with top artists, sound quality, and video production. I first learned of Albert Collins and Stevie Ray Vaughan through those programs.
> 
> Sorry for the diversion. Do we get to pick a different 5 every day?


Yes, I've heard of Austin City Limits. SXSW is a big deal around here too. Never been personally, but I've heard it's fun.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

CDklktr said:


> Man...this is how I feel about the DC area. I can't wait to be able to retire and get far away from here. I grew up in rural NY 20 miles from the Canadian border and while I'm "rural" as the DC 'burbs go, I still have to deal with a 45 minute to an hour commute and that's without stopping to get gas or something at the grocery store (but well worth it to stop at the liquor store!). Total . At least I have a local dealer that does Maggies and some other cool stuff.


We lived in rural Ohio for about 8 years before moving to Houston for a job change. While living near a big city has its perks, I still miss the pace of smalltown, Ohio.


----------



## CDklktr (Jan 2, 2012)

OK...as the original starter of this thread I figured I should follow up. I bought EVERY song that was suggested (that I didn't already find in my collection but had never seen the potential of speaker demo material for whatever reason), on original CD or thru Amazon on MP3. I got everything for less than $40 and it was well worth it. There is not a song that any of you recommended that disappointed. I couldn't be happier to have thrown this out there and I highly suggest that anyone who shared their thoughts or just happens to be reading this, drop the $$ yourself and expand your collection/mind a bit.

But...that being said...what has made the biggest impression on me is thrillcats' suggestion of..."Anything off Jellyfish's "Spilt Milk" album". It's "old"...1993...but amazing. Amazon reviews agree. Few albums have made me sit up and take note of what I was hearing right away from an engineering/production standpoint and this is in the top 5 I've heard (and the songs stand up for themselves too). Others that come to mind are...

Supertramp: Crime of the Century (the original vinyl release)
Frankie Goes to Hollywood: Welcom to the Pleasuredome (I believe one of the first DDD CD's ever recorded)
Tears for Fears: Sowing the Seeds of Love

Do yourself a favor and look into some, if not all, the recommendations that were made. I'm sure glad I did. It's made for a pleasurable evening of dedicated listening (and speaking of which...I'll be starting a thread/poll on that subject soon).

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

CDklktr said:


> But...that being said...what has made the biggest impression on me is thrillcats' suggestion of..."Anything off Jellyfish's "Spilt Milk" album". It's "old"...1993...but amazing. Amazon reviews agree. Few albums have made me sit up and take note of what I was hearing right away from an engineering/production standpoint and this is in the top 5 I've heard (and the songs stand up for themselves too). Others that come to mind are...
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott


YES!

I was working at a record shop in college when that came out. I remember having heard their first release and seeing some live clips when I was still in my hair metal phase and thinking "meh, but they choose cool songs to cover". A co-worker wanted to listen to Spilt Milk and I reluctantly agreed. Eight notes into "Joining A Fanclub" and I was hooked! I bought it and their first release that same day.

Sadly, they didn't last much longer, but their albums are still top notch. And the different band members' projects are things that people have probably heard...

•Roger Manning & Eric Dover put out an album under the name "Imperial Drag". THIS IS A MUST HAVE.
•Roger Manning also did a crazy side project called "The Moog Cookbook". Quirky collections of songs recorded only with Moog synths.
•Roger Manning has also been Beck's band leader for over a decade.
•Jason Falkner put out a great CD as "The Grays" with Jon Brion and then numerous solo records.
•Jason Falkner co-wrote and produced with Brendon Benson's first couple projects.
• Tim Smith went on to play bass and guitar with Sheryl Crow.
•Chris Manning became a recording engineer/producer.
•Andy Sturmer started producing various projects, predominantly Japanese artists and different Disney animated series. I wish my kid was still younger so I had an excuse to turn on "My Friends Tigger and Pooh", since the soundtrack is like having a new Jellyfish album.

They're all incredibly talented, and they came together for two brilliant albums, and then put out a 4-CD box set years later.

Enjoy Jellyfish, and dig through the remnants, there are some true gems.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

theJman said:


> Stanley Clarke, now there's a name I haven't heard in quite some time. Might have the longest fingers of any human on the planet. He could reach 5 frets without moving his hand!





CDklktr said:


> Thrillcat/Peter...I'm already seeing familiar music from your posts that I'd agree on. I'm also seeing that I'm gonna have to pony up a few bucks to get the stuff I'm not familiar with, which is just fine. I can't stand to listen to mainstream radio so am not getting introduced to anything new so much anymore, so this will help with that as well. Thanks guys...and to any other upcoming replies.


Stanley Clarke fits into my demo list 


1. Stanley Clarke - Live at the Greek - Buenos Aries (love the bass)
2. Pink Floyd - Final Cut - Two suns in the sunset (drum hits and the horn part)
3. Harry James - The King James Version - Cherokee http://www.amazon.com/King-James-Version-Harry/dp/B0000009F6

The Harry James is my dics I use for SSI. Since it was recorded in the early 70s using a single microphone and recorded direct to the master using nothing in between.

It's the perfect SSI disc.


----------



## uilleann (Jan 2, 2011)

I know I'm late to the party (being newly acquainted to the boards here), but thought I might offer up a few suggestions as well:

1. *Paul Jacobsen and the Madison Arm* - Self Titled Debut - _Time_ & _At That Day_ (Though the entire album is as close to perfect start to finish as I could hope for.)
These tracks in particular are some of my favorites for a sense of space, and resolution of extremely delicate detail and nuance in Paul's vocals and the instruments behind him.

2. *Tracy Chapman* - New Beginnings - Tell it Like it Is
Excellent image and stage, with an equally excellent offering of tones across the spectrum. Warm bass, tight controlled drums, and Tracy's own smooth but dark voice are stand outs for me when listening to the 'musicality' or trying to judge the sheer sense of enjoyment I may get from a speaker or system.

3. *Jennifer Warnes* - The Hunter - _Way Down Deep_
A classic track with more of the full spectrum sound that can tax lesser speakers or systems at volume. Detail galore here, and mistakes in sibilance are often laid bare with this song.

4. *Pink Floyd* - The Division Bell - _Poles Apart_
The opening guitars and vocals set up a nice sense of space. As Nick's drums add to the fill, the track opens up even further. The range of David's guitar in the final third can get muddied and loose their almost vocal quality on lesser quality or poorly set up speakers.

5. *Information Society* - Self Titled Debut & Peace & Love, Inc. - _Any/All Tracks_
Early electronica wasn't as punishing to speakers like today's dubstep, but it offers a different approach to music and tone than many other forms of music. In particular, these two albums offer a large tonal range, and tight percussive elements. But in particular, their high frequencies can be rather wearisome to listen to for even short periods on poor quality speakers - with poor tweeters as well. A good test of the balance of the higher end of things.

Cheers

Brian~


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There are some great suggestions here. I have heard so many tracks used for demo over decades in the industry that it would be hard to nail down a short list. When we do the listening sessions and reviews we always seem to come up with a new mix. What I think is most important is to be familiar with a track across lots of systems, and for it to be something that connects with me. I need to hear the stuff that I know is there, and if I am lucky discover something that I never noticed, and perhaps most importantly, assess how it makes me feel.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a few go to tracks: Norah Jones' come away with me album is great for demos, IMO. It's one that I like to reach for pretty much right away....


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are a couple from my demo list:

Spanish Harlem - Rebecca Pidgeon

The Waters of March - Susannah McCorckle

The Light - SBTRKT

Rubina - Joe Satriani

Thug - ZZ Top

Hosier - Work Song

Holocene - Bon Iver

Love More - Sharon Von Etten


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> There are some great suggestions here. I have heard so many tracks used for demo over decades in the industry that it would be hard to nail down a short list. When we do the listening sessions and reviews we always seem to come up with a new mix. What I think is most important is to be familiar with a track across lots of systems, and for it to be something that connects with me. I need to hear the stuff that I know is there, and if I am lucky discover something that I never noticed, and perhaps most importantly, assess how it makes me feel.


Excellent! After all the measuring and adjusting is done, we are ultimately left with... music. What is that? An art form which breathes life into our emotions. If you've "connected" on one system but not another, your feelings become the instrument by which the art form is measured. In a sense, the listener/admirer becomes a new life form, as they are changed by the experience. But enough of my ramblings! Time for _Shania Twain's_ "From This Moment On" or _Journey's_ "Open Arms". If I don't get choked-up for either, something is amiss.


----------



## moxxymig (Dec 31, 2006)

Todd Anderson said:


> I have a few go to tracks: Norah Jones' come away with me album is great for demos, IMO. It's one that I like to reach for pretty much right away....


Same here, though I probably have as many tracks off of "Feels Like Home" and "Not Too Late" that I go to.

I'm a fan of most things Chris Thile so I have a few fav tracks from Nickel Creek ("Doubing Thomas", "House Carpenter") and Punch Brothers ("Rye Whiskey", "Julep") that I come back to. "#41" by Dave Matthews Band is another.

Lots of acoustic in my collection.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Man so much music and so many curve balls on songs that I never heard of but really enjoyed the recommendations above . It is amazing how diverse each one of us are on the music we enjoy and listen to, plus its very cool to share the favorite demo's we all like to listen to and test what makes our speakers & subs sing to full-fill our hobby in music / movies! 

I am more mainstream stuff and most classic rock, pop , alternative, R&B / Jazz and 80s / 70s, but here are some of my demo's I enjoy putting my speakers and sub to work.

Pink - Family Portrait 

Ace of Base - I saw the sign 

La Bouche - Be my lover 

Culture Club - Time 

Weezer - Island in the sun 

Bee Gees (almost everything from these guys)

Steve Miller Band - Joker

Tom Petty - Free Falling 

Rolling Stones (almost all of it!) 

Counting Crows - Mr. Jones 

The Fray (my buddy use the play the bass for them) - Look after you 

3 Doors Down (what there is not to like  ) 

Talking Heads - Burning down the house!! 

Eric Church - Like a wrecking ball

Jose Gonzalez - This is how we walk on the moon 

man..... so many... sorry for the long list.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Peter Loeser said:


> Funny you should mention this track. It wouldn't have come to my mind as a top choice for speaker audition, although it's one of my favorite Alanis songs. A few years back a buddy and I stumbled upon a very high end audio dealer with a showroom near downtown Houston. We couldn't leave without a demo of the B&W 800d powered by tens of thousands of dollars worth of McIntosh gear. The sales rep chose this song for the demo and I gained a new respect for the recording. And, well yeah, the McIntosh B&W combo sounded heavenly.


Didn't know you were here in Houston. I'm in Humble. Interesting...


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Talley said:


> Didn't know you were here in Houston. I'm in Humble. Interesting...


Yessir. I'm on the other side of town, close to Cypress.


----------

